# Novena to the Blessed Virgin Mary



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mount Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God; Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity.
Oh, Star of the Sea, help me and show me you are my Mother.
Oh, Holy Mary, Mother of God, Queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity. (mention your request here).
There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh, Mary conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to Thee. (3 times)
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in Your Hands. ( 3 times)​Say this prayer for 3 consecutive days and then you must publish it and it will be granted to you.


----------



## norma30 (Jan 9, 2010)

Lychee said:


> Oh, most beautiful flower of Mount Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
> Blessed Mother of the Son of God; Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity.
> Oh, Star of the Sea, help me and show me you are my Mother.
> Oh, Holy Mary, Mother of God, Queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity. (mention your request here).
> ...


norma30


----------



## weepurple (Jun 26, 2008)

Lychee said:


> Oh, most beautiful flower of Mount Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
> Blessed Mother of the Son of God; Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity.
> Oh, Star of the Sea, help me and show me you are my Mother.
> Oh, Holy Mary, Mother of God, Queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity. (mention your request here).
> ...


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mount Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God; Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity.
Oh, Star of the Sea, help me and show me you are my Mother.
Oh, Holy Mary, Mother of God, Queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity. (mention your request here).
There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh, Mary conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to Thee. (3 times)
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in Your Hands. ( 3 times)​ Say this prayer for 3 consecutive days and then you must publish it and it will be granted to you.

Emma xx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

i had a little medal round my neck my whole 2ww and had a bottle of holy water another friend gave me (and i'm not even a catholic!). 

to be honest i've never been religious and after i got my bpf then bfn i've lost even the tiny bit of belief i may have had. Hope it helps you girls though.


----------



## NANA23 (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mount Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God; Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity.
Oh, Star of the Sea, help me and show me you are my Mother.
Oh, Holy Mary, Mother of God, Queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity. (mention your request here).
There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh, Mary conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to Thee. (3 times)
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in Your Hands. ( 3 times)​ Say this prayer for 3 consecutive days and then you must publish it and it will be granted to you.


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mount Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God; Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity.
Oh, Star of the Sea, help me and show me you are my Mother.
Oh, Holy Mary, Mother of God, Queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity. (mention your request here).
There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh, Mary conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to Thee. (3 times)
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in Your Hands. ( 3 times)​ Say this prayer for 3 consecutive days and then you must publish it and it will be granted to you.


----------

